# Sean and Jeny's Magical Music Party



## HUGGY (Apr 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9J5o1iVfAw]YouTube - Return to Pooh Corner - Kenny Loggins[/ame]                                                          One of my favorite lullabys...slee-e-e-e-e-ep.....  sle-e-e-e-e-ep....


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

Uh...Jeny?  You're up gurlfren....


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hwE0slNd3Y]YouTube - The Cars - Just What I Needed[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

Oopsie.  Jeny went to bed about the time you put this post up....where's all the music?  

I'm ready to party NOW!


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esLRlir7eyk]YouTube - Matchbox Twenty - Push (Studio Version)[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

Got some White Stripes?


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXp413NynFk]YouTube - Santana - Smooth (feat. Rob Thomas)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey!...Jeny!


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> Got some White Stripes?



It's your world!!!  Put it up!!!


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

Got some White Stripes?


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZGHTkmhxgQ&feature=related]YouTube - The White Stripes - We're Going To Be Friends[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nKiJWMTJW0&feature=related]YouTube - The White Stripes - Hypnotize[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-_0V0IXEkc]YouTube - The Sonics - Psycho[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

Kewl music, daddy-O.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6P7g_qz2OU]YouTube - Woolly Bully-Sam The Sham & Pharaohs.[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

You *do* know todays 4/20?  That's the pot-smokers festival day, daddy-O.

Kewl music.....  *inhale* 











































*Not really, I don't drink, smoke or use drugs.  I just post here.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> You *do* know todays 4/20?  That's the pot-smokers festival day, daddy-O.
> 
> Kewl music.....  *inhale*
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ea2PFayJBtk]YouTube - lynyrd skynyrd "that smell" pulp fiction music video[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfgU4iQr8PU]YouTube - Roxy Music - More than this[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mKHkz6A3Fk]YouTube - Oh Donna Live[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

Smokin'!  Huggy-bear!  Mmmmmmwahhh.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lLs2dC9NaE&feature=related]YouTube - John Lennon - Jealous Guy[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpmWIyjilQo]YouTube - Billy Idol - Eyes Without a Face[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwprrAEL9-E]YouTube - Eric Clapton- Wonderful Tonight[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg21Rkew874&feature=related]YouTube - 38 Special - Caught Up In You[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - Eric Clapton- Wonderful Tonight



Are we at the prom?  OMG...all the songs from my Junior/Senior prom.  Woo Hooo....made this old lady happy .  

Parrrrtaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5-YVsR1IY0&feature=related]YouTube - Hall & Oates - Every Time You Go Away[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RcODcWiM-c]YouTube - robert palmer-simply irresistable[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, yeah....Palmer's good too!  Wooo HOooo..... Partayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy  Like it's 1981 (I was a Sr then).


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - Hall & Oates - Every Time You Go Away



Dayam.  Bummer.  Hall & Oates.  

Loved 'em, but that song reminds me of a bad break up.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA8ki5EG584&feature=related]YouTube - Roxy Music - Avalon (EXTRApolish)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs6HbYit5-A]YouTube - Elvis Costello - Alison[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - Elvis Costello - Alison



Now, that one...is VERY special to me.  I sent you a PM about it.

Thank you!


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEt8K5AkVmY&feature=fvw]YouTube - Dusty Springfield : Tupelo Honey (1973)[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

Keep those hits coming....and folks, don't forget to tip the barkeep and waitresses.   

Partaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dq6YmSVAOG8&feature=related]YouTube - The Bee Gees- 'I Started a Joke'[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh yeah.....loves me some Bee Gees.  Especially Barry...was gonna marry that hunky Aussie, but someone else beat me to him.  Could be I'm quite a few years younger than him.  

...what about "Nights on Broadway" by them....love that song....nice harmony with the boys.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBgAj4cNee4]YouTube - Emotions_Bee Gees[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHCdS7O248g]YouTube - Blondie - Rapture[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StKVS0eI85I&feature=channel]YouTube - Blondie - Call Me[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBHJqtgo8RA]YouTube - Tommy Tutone - 867 5309 (Jenny)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OVz2iAOXMI]YouTube - ABBA : SOS (Momarkedet Norway 1975) HQ[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wrUAMvd9cyQ]YouTube - Bee Gees - Nights on Broadway[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

Something a little more updated and modern for the younger set:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6j7huh5Egew]YouTube - The White Stripes[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRDi67G0Siw&feature=related]YouTube - The White Stripes - Fell In Love With A Girl[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GLwA4P3QDk]YouTube - Candle in the Wind - Elton John[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

For the audiophiles out there:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WIYnHYHd7E]YouTube - Steely Dan - Hey Nineteen (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIm3K16OIl0&feature=related]YouTube - Blondie, "Denis", Live at Glastonbury 1999[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GN2kpBoFs4[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tR_i0sKWKEA&feature=related]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac "Rhiannon"[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> For the audiophiles out there:
> 
> YouTube - Steely Dan - Hey Nineteen (with lyrics)



Yay I'm a huge sdan fan...

My puter is glitchy and wont let me thank unless I reboot...but thanks for contributing..Its fun.....Sean


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 20, 2010)

No prob, Huggy-Man.  

This little rightie princess needs to hit the sack.  It's after midnight here and my coach is now a pumpkin and my glass slippers are now....nice fuzzy terrycloth slippers.  My gown coverd by a comfy comfy monogrammed pink chenille bathrobe.  

Nite all, we'll par-tayyyyyyyyyyyyyy again tomorrow!  

Mwahh.......sleep well, Prince.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 20, 2010)

I gotta split....I'll pick it up with  *Sean and Jenys Magical Music Party tommorow...see ya...

Sean*


----------



## trams (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks to both of you. Great tunes


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ybnsxCGg6E]YouTube - Elvis Costello - Everyday I Write The Book - (Solid Gold)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anLfoy2XsFw]YouTube - Hall and Oates - Private Eyes[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mUXwnEWEnE]YouTube - BEATLES - SHEA STADIUM (1965)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuNz7q746mg]YouTube - Dido - White flag (Letterman 2003)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW1dbiD_zDk]YouTube - P!nk - Get The Party Started[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygomJjjdc0U&feature=PlayList&p=9CD7879BF8487B8E&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=19]YouTube - Steve Winwood - Higher Love Live[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anjT71N4PGM]YouTube - Take Me To The River - Talking Heads[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 21, 2010)

Woo Hooo.....partayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!  

I have a doctor's appointment for my wrist, so leaving in a little while, but I'll be back.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anjT71N4PGM]YouTube - Take Me To The River - Talking Heads[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiV0_rQOp4U]YouTube - Her Majesty-The Beatles[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jxynZMsXrY]YouTube - Brooks and Dunn - My Maria[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDKtMmzsMRo]YouTube - Bob Dylan All - Along the Watchtower[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvtJPs8IDgU]YouTube - Counting Crows - Big Yellow Taxi ft. Vanessa Carlton[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6pphVs8bF0]YouTube - Crosby Stills & Nash - Teach Your Children[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lZYAaQoks8&feature=related]YouTube - First Cut is the Deepest - by Rod Stewart[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0TInLOJuUM]YouTube - Cat Stevens - Morning has broken[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQw8omGVbLo&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkXCSjrzViY]YouTube - Wall of Voodoo - MEXICAN RADIO (Live TUBE) - Stan Ridgway[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ9r8LMU9bQ]YouTube - The Clash - Rock The Casbah[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KT-r2vHeMM]YouTube - Marcy Playground - Sex And Candy (Video)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwTvRUQhp0Q]YouTube - Los Lobos - La Bamba Riff[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQG8fGXQBYo]YouTube - The Beatles - Do You Want to Know a Secret[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trhrN39li1M]YouTube - The Band - The Weight[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2gvaDTpKMk]YouTube - Duke of Earl - Gene Chandler[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtuvXrTz8DY]YouTube - Jackson Browne - The Load Out / Stay - Live 1978[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 21, 2010)

Party people....get the party started.... 

Huggy-bear, your mix CD for our partaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy is absolutely, positively, SMOKING.

   

Crank up the volume, let's ROCK..


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMtUxTeDYtY]YouTube - Kenny Rogers and Dolly Parton - Islands In The Stream[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> Party people....get the party started....
> 
> Huggy-bear, your mix CD for our partaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy is absolutely, positively, SMOKING.
> 
> ...



Hey Jeny!...How"s the wrist?  Don't hurt yourself turning the volume knob!..


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19rC-Fl-KwM]YouTube - I Will Always Love You Whitney Houston Video The Bodyguard[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g-1NRN8srY]YouTube - The contours - Do you love me (Now that I can dance)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC_UILNwWrc]YouTube - The Beach Boys - God Only Knows (Brian sings lead)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8UNEGO_EFg]YouTube - Elvis Costello - Watching The Detectives[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZiHHr_EiSE]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Warm Ways (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUTMimINXa8]YouTube - Fleetwood Mac - Silver Springs (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 22, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - Cat Stevens - Moon Shadow - Greatest Hits





HUGGY said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> > Party people....get the party started....
> ...



The wrist is good.  Healing up.

It's still in a splint....gotta wear it another 3-4 more weeks, and then we can take it off and start some minor physical therapy to get the muscles warmed up and used to being used again.  

Doc said it may be a while before it's not tender anymore and to not be surprised if it takes several more weeks beyond the splint being removed until it feels "normal".  Can't wait until I can get back to doing a lot of things I can't now.

And....currently turning knobs of any kind are kind of a challenge for my left hand.  

At any rate....the music's GREAT....let's partayyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-6MzkivUXg]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Rosie - The True Story[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQgDnZQogDM]YouTube - I Can't Make You Love Me By Bonnie Raitt[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnYz0yW0OCA]YouTube - Bonnie Raitt - Have A Heart[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYDClhBRfwQ]YouTube - 10000 Maniacs (Natalie Merchant) Live on TV Trouble Me[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjsjZWlRVvo]YouTube - Alison Krauss - When You Say Nothing At All[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFMLARtqxCY]YouTube - Californication - Red Hot Chili Peppers[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 22, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - Californication - Red Hot Chili Peppers



Ironical!


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0t0EW6z8a0]YouTube - Neil Young - Needle and the Damage Done[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQccK0F1_iY]YouTube - neil young rocking in the free world music video[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 22, 2010)

You been up all night, Huggy-bear?  I just got my kids off to school, and the sun's a coming up here.  

Time to head to (the virtual) Waffle House after this partayyyyyyyyyyyyyy and fill up on breakfast, before crashing!


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> You been up all night, Huggy-bear?  I just got my kids off to school, and the sun's a coming up here.
> 
> Time to head to (the virtual) Waffle House after this partayyyyyyyyyyyyyy and fill up on breakfast, before crashing!



Fitfull sleep..sirens ..ambulances..cops racing to and fro.  I've been garding a shut down motel for a friend in a bad section of town for a few months.  I miss my boat.  Enjoy the breakfast!


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxfdDrKO8uM]YouTube - Heart - Alone[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 22, 2010)

What a strange couple


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> What a strange couple



Um...Miss Stix?....  Do you have a request or ar ya gonna just fog up the studio window?


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB17uWuBrL0]YouTube - Kansas - "Carry On Wayward Son" 1976 Video[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQGTaS0IFOs]YouTube - A pirate looks at 40[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5puAN1PGQw]YouTube - Warren Zevon Lawyers, Guns and Money[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWkvge-ejUQ]YouTube - Heart Crazy On You- LYRICS[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk9xI8IcQXI]YouTube - The Pretenders - Middle of the Road (with lyrics)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDTXljIqxRE&a=Mj7SFGCUhYI&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - william de vaughn- be thankful for what you've got (original)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpqqjU7u5Yc&feature=fvst]YouTube - Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love (Video)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1ASK7u1HO8]YouTube - Beach Boys- Kokomo w/ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TO48Cnl66w]YouTube - Dido - Thank You[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbAaLdLguLo]YouTube - The Temptations-my girl[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coh7n6dYj5Y]YouTube - Smokey Robinson - The Tracks Of My Tears Live (1965)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9rDBohg1yc]YouTube - Elvis Presley Can't Help Falling In Love[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0NYKWLMgx0]YouTube - Waiting On A Friend[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8s9dmuAKvU]YouTube - Traveling Wilburys - Handle With Care[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1SNuoeeY6Y]YouTube - Tom Petty- Breakdown(Live)[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 22, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - Waiting On A Friend



I'm here!  

Having trouble posting....long, long lag time.  Don't think its a board problem though.  My son just plugged his iPod into my laptop and that seems to really really slow my machine down.  I hate this drives me crazy.

Anyway...I'll play as much as my computer lets me tonight.  

BTW.....I love this song, thanks for posting it!  

Woo Hoo!!!  Partaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Waiting On A Friend
> ...



Nice to see you out tonight....enjoy the tunes...


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LntVoihEaP8]YouTube - Harry Nilsson - Mr. Bojangles.wmv[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HERocgNz_g4&feature=related]YouTube - Harry Nilsson - Rainmaker[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tbgv8PkO9eo&feature=related]YouTube - Harry Nilsson - Coconut (1971)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgzWqfZo8fY&feature=related]YouTube - Many Rivers To Cross - Nilsson and Lennon[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYwZ8I8wOGA]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix - Like A Rolling Stone @ Monterey Pop[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA96TFlVFNw&feature=related]YouTube - Jimi Hendrix- Live at Monterey- Hey Joe[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GSpbuFSr2o&feature=related]YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Voodoo Chile (Slight Return)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGgNpSwwF6A]YouTube - Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty - "Stop Draggin My Heart Around"[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2T7wKdQsTo]YouTube - Jessie's Girl-Rick Springfield[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5Pit2WJ6dI]YouTube - Dan Fogelberg - Rhythm Of The Rain[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ni5dHJgABcE]YouTube - Eurythmics - Live by Request 02. Interview + Walking On Broken Glass[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbPVx00J0L8]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Lawyers In Love (Live Rockpalast Essen 1986 Official Video HQ)[/ame]


----------



## JenyEliza (Apr 23, 2010)

P-ARTY, Party Hearty at [fill in the name of your HS here] High!  

PARTYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Rock n ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

JenyEliza said:


> P-ARTY, Party Hearty at [fill in the name of your HS here] High!
> 
> PARTYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> Rock n ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Hey Jeny!...  so far so good.   My cross to bare is knowing thousands of rock titles...  Good idea though....I'm gettin good vibes and layin down tracks...Keep following the DRs orders on that wrist......curious...What DID you have at the wafffle spot???


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uvr3dmptvg]YouTube - Heart - Magic Man[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQDJ45qJHBQ]YouTube - "Dreamboat Annie" Heart[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8DReBotGTo&feature=PlayList&p=3C3EF4B99DAA8E0A&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=68]YouTube - Smuggler's Blues = Glen Frey 1985 ( from Miami Vice TV Show )[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hihJBk_1uBM]YouTube - christopher cross "ride like the wind" pop 1980 purrfection mix[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnnylCWn33Y]YouTube - Ricky Nelson - Garden Party 1972[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe7yOccqdxI]YouTube - Bob Seger - Turn the Page[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r75XWbsSx-E]YouTube - The Moody Blues - The Story In Your Eyes[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjImFYf2Vzc]YouTube - The Moody Blues - I Know You're Out There Somewhere[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh My I would be here a week flipping through all the songs you posted Huggy sooooooooooo  Post one you like the most.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh314bSB5lA]YouTube - Johnny Rivers - Positively 4th Street[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 23, 2010)

That is a nice song.  

I must admit, Huggy that you have a great ear for good music.

Thanks.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

Terry said:


> Oh My I would be here a week flipping through all the songs you posted Huggy sooooooooooo  Post one you like the most.



Hey Terry!..been a while...Ya know...I just love music and know literally thousands of songs...as my mood changes I have hundreds of good choices.  Let's do this...  You tell me what you are feeling right now..in a PM if it is a private thought, and I'll find a perfect match..something that  you will feel...and touch your heart..


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIyO15ZN7T8]YouTube - James Taylor Handy Man[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P55RlFLWIOU]YouTube - James Taylor-Mexico[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice and soothing, Thank you, Huggy.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7RPCFfudmU&feature=related]YouTube - James Taylor & Carole King - You've Got a Friend (HQ) (Uploaded by Tornike Ivanishvili)[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 23, 2010)

*Tapping my foot with the music* OH and for the record I love Loggins and Messina "Pooh Corner"


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

Terry said:


> *Tapping my foot with the music* OH and for the record I love Loggins and Messina "Pooh Corner"



I have to admit  even as a retired pirate I laugh at my self for how much I love that tune

I'm gonna toss in a re-peat...and Pooh....


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6B25LcgAuE&feature=related]YouTube - 10000 Maniacs (Natalie Merchant) Trouble Me Live on US TV[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 23, 2010)

waiting...singing it already. LOL


----------



## Terry (Apr 23, 2010)

While waiting I post this song again.  I like this song a lot, actually the entire CD is great.  I often play it with headphones on while at my PC.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6K_pC9Szfxg]YouTube - Sting - It's Probably Me[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

Terry said:


> waiting...singing it already. LOL



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inUKxeeHSM4]YouTube - Return to Pooh Corner (Acoustic version)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMNqqeB56XY]YouTube - The Moody Blues - DOFP - 07 - Nights in White Satin[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 23, 2010)

I think I was 13 years old when that came out.  Loved it then a lot.  Of course "Vahevala" was pretty good too.  Remember a few keg parties when that was playing on the turn table. hehehehe


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQIzm3ypzBQ]YouTube - Legend of a Mind - Moody Blues (1968)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ITrQXES8kU]YouTube - While My Guitar Gently Weeps[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 23, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - While My Guitar Gently Weeps


Loved Clapton's version...gosh they don't make music like that anymore!


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHCcA1pG35I&feature=related]YouTube - The Hollies - On A Carousel[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqS8s1E2at0]YouTube - Hollies-Carrie Ann[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 23, 2010)

oh damn....Huggy I'm 52 years old.  I remember this song but I was young.


----------



## Terry (Apr 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uox4fM3nTLI]YouTube - Kicking Harold - Kill You[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

Terry said:


> YouTube - Kicking Harold - Kill You



Holy shit girl!...no wonder you need cheering up..  This is some depressing music


----------



## Terry (Apr 23, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Kicking Harold - Kill You
> ...


I like that song! I own that CD too, couldn't find the song I wanted to post off the "Ugly and Festering" CD 

It is not what you think either.


----------



## Terry (Apr 23, 2010)

This is for you huggy so you can see I'm ok. hehehehehe

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zonkJY810fA]YouTube - Killswitch Engage - My Last Serenade[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 23, 2010)

Terry said:


> This is for you huggy so you can see I'm ok. hehehehehe
> 
> YouTube - Killswitch Engage - My Last Serenade



Woah!....That's what you feel like?     woah.....

That's a mucho angry vibe...How long have you felt like this?


----------



## Terry (Apr 23, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > This is for you huggy so you can see I'm ok. hehehehehe
> ...


I'll send you a PM lol


----------



## Terry (Apr 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMsnsUbG2Rc]YouTube - Grass Roots - I'd Wait a Million Years[/ame]


;0


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-3ozwEEHig]YouTube - Morning Has Broken[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWptXUblA4E]YouTube - Roll With It - Steve Winwood[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l6avuh3K_70]YouTube - The Cars - Drive - Live[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfqEisOIMJc]YouTube - Tracy Chapman - Fast Car[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWTqAaWskCo&feature=PlayList&p=1CCD14E6228897C1&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1]YouTube - Prince - Little Red Corvette[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 24, 2010)

You know I have never really like much of the Cars or Pink Floyd.  I know some will call me crazy but their music just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Terry (Apr 24, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - Roll With It - Steve Winwood


  Excellent song choice.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtan6RkKDp0]YouTube - Jackson Browne - Fountain Of Sorrow Live[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIlojcd3Pzk&feature=related]YouTube - Jackson Browne - In The Shape Of A Heart- Live Acoustic[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS1zlMq3bsQ]YouTube - The Daily Flash - The French Girl[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1sf2CzEq0w]YouTube - Golden earring - Twilight zone[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeRa3RtBiIU&feature=related]YouTube - Golden Earring - Radar love[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-io-kZKl_BI]YouTube - TALKING HEADS once in a lifetime[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMtV4mdMRUA&feature=related]YouTube - Psycho Killer Live (HQ) Talking Heads[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNnAvTTaJjM]YouTube - Talking Heads "Burning Down the House"[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lg8gEIBs5CU]YouTube - 3 Doors Down - Kryptonite[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ-bhM-xuec]YouTube - Tom Petty - 'Refugee'[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BisS5JxeUW0]YouTube - Springsteen/Rem man on the moon[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rZbvi6Tj6E]YouTube - talking about a revolution (tracy chapman)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2kEx5BLoC4&feature=related]YouTube - Tracy Chapman - Give me one reason[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 27, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - Tracy Chapman - Give me one reason


I like the song but watching the video was painful. 

Got to go, busy day today. *crosses her fingers*


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 27, 2010)

Terry said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Tracy Chapman - Give me one reason
> ...



Good luck cupcake!


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 27, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZB-DUCrhVQ]YouTube - E. L. O. - telephone line (live)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 27, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_unHqjVp0&feature=related]YouTube - ELO-Strange Magic[/ame]


----------



## Terry (Apr 27, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Thanks, quick stop in, nothing today  so far.


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 27, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyrf4raknAo&feature=related]YouTube - Rod Stewart-I don't wanna talk about it[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 27, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-fWDrZSiZs]YouTube - Dido - White Flag[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 28, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrLk4vdY28Q]YouTube - Leonard Cohen - Hallelujah[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 30, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RAQXg0IdfI]YouTube - Joan Jett - Bad Reputation[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Apr 30, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3T_xeoGES8]YouTube - Joan Jett & the Blackhearts - I Love Rock N Roll[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuZO1iT4kD0]YouTube - DOLLY PARTON - I WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 1, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4Ow_78bgNk]YouTube - Skip & Flip - Cherry Pie[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 5, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhBpUJcpiCg]YouTube - Rolling Stones Gimme Shelter - The Departed[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 5, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acr5TriuQMw]YouTube - Rolling Stones - Heartbreaker (original)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 5, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN7JKtnODwE]YouTube - Tommy Roe- Dizzy (vinyl)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 5, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRNq2X7SB3A]YouTube - tommy roe sweet pea[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 6, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdhonK8NMm8]YouTube - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts - Crimson & Clover[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 6, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAlrFJbGdgw]YouTube - The Beatles - You´ve got to hide your love away[/ame]


----------



## Terry (May 7, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - The Beatles - You´ve got to hide your love away


such a nice song! How are you Huggy? Me, well just got finished cleaning a nasty trojan off my PC! Something called Antivirus-Soft it was nasty because it wouldn't let you access anything.  A bitch to  clean.

No news yet still. 

Went to the Virginia Gold Cup this past weekend. The official photographer took a picture of me.  I was told either Washington Post, (some other newspaper local) and eventually when they get around to it maybe the official Virginia Gold Cup website. 

I checked Washington Post but they only had 7 photo's up and I wasn't one of them.

Oh well.  I looked pretty though.


----------



## HUGGY (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5CUHHGlQg0]YouTube - The Beatles - Blackbird[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew9P3WeKH_M&feature=related]YouTube - The Beatles-White Album[/ame]


----------



## Terry (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKAYGVIkbok]YouTube - Derek And The Dominos - Bell Bottom Blues ( studio version)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFf5iVBuQlo]YouTube - PAUL YOUNG - Everytime You Go Away[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9onwGo4EpU]YouTube - BEE GEES ~ MORE THAN A WOMAN ~[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_INLQXnSkk0]YouTube - Samantha Sang & Bee Gees[/ame]


----------



## Terry (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QP8xff2X46A]YouTube - The Platters - The Great Pretender[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdEQkRq_xrw]YouTube - Burn Down The Mission - Elton John (Tumbleweed Connection 10 of 10)[/ame]


----------



## Terry (May 7, 2010)

I cannot believe this but I have never heard that song by Elton, or if I did, I don't recall it.


----------



## HUGGY (May 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsozyGR6Eo4]YouTube - Elton John - Grey Seal (Yellow Brick Road 6 of 21)[/ame]


----------



## Terry (May 8, 2010)

Very hard to listen to tunes you want to sing along and I can't.  I have laryngitis


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFrGuyw1V8s]YouTube - Abba - Dancing Queen[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJtf7R_oVaw]YouTube - 38 Special - Hold On Loosely[/ame]


----------



## Terry (May 8, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - 38 Special - Hold On Loosely


Wow, this brought back some good memories. Thank you very much.


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tRgYfQ48A0]YouTube - Mona Lisas & Mad Hatters - Elton John (Honky Chateau 9 of 10)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GAKOLOnfV4]YouTube - Elton John - Rocket Man[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8]YouTube - Elton John - Your song[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oXPpRJsOyg[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjNiIvUEtIw]YouTube - The Searchers - Sweets For My Sweet[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (May 8, 2010)

Is HUGGY in love?


----------



## PixieStix (May 8, 2010)

Good songs by BTW


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2010)

PixieStix said:


> Is HUGGY in love?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rgepWg4rzw]YouTube - I'M NOT IN LOVE - 10cc[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (May 8, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > Is HUGGY in love?
> ...




Love and pride are enemies


----------



## Terry (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MO0l36nEvCc]YouTube - Humble Pie - Smokin' - 06 - 30 Days In The Hole[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUqtHkn-k-4]YouTube - Do Ya - Electric Light Orchestra[/ame]


----------



## Terry (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syTA_HV1B8A]YouTube - Southside Johnny & The Asbury Jukes - Love On The Wrong Side Of Town - 45 RPM - SOAP[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUI0boPZ8n0]YouTube - Thin Lizzy - CowBoy Song | With Lyrics | Album Version |[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8vtYBbhINM]YouTube - The Eagles - Desperado[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwlY6mXy0qs]YouTube - Eagles - Doolin Dalton (Live)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgKvtb_gq5E]YouTube - Don Henley - The End Of The Innocence[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 8, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJKD9UnfcFQ]YouTube - ''The Last Worthless Evening'' Video - Don Henley - AOL Music.flv[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 9, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BisS5JxeUW0]YouTube - Springsteen/Rem man on the moon[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 9, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijZRCIrTgQc]YouTube - R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts (Video)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 9, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjImFYf2Vzc]YouTube - The Moody Blues - I Know You're Out There Somewhere[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 10, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDyOulteViU]YouTube - Righteous Brothers - Soul & Inspiration[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 10, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKn6h2x5IcY]YouTube - Everly Brothers - All I have to do is dream + Cathy's Clown[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqiQcJ-d8r8]YouTube - Elton John-Tiny Dancer live 1971(solo)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z67nFZNxnz4]YouTube - Madman Across the Water - ELTON JOHN ( Extended Version )[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgEH8YAYfVU]YouTube - THE BEATLES THE WHITE ALBUM PART 1.[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sl-Lg7TAgOI&feature=related]YouTube - THE BEATLES THE WHITE ALBUM PART 2.[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvKB8Ep2OwA&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utcInfDsslY&feature=related]YouTube - THE BEATLES THE WHITE ALBUM PART 4[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-HMdSlCOXM&feature=related]YouTube - THE BEATLES THE WHITE ALBUM PART 5.[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woaXBN12GCg&feature=related]YouTube - THE BEATLES THE WHITE ALBUM PART 6.[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC2Uk1MCTUE&feature=related]YouTube - THE BEATLES THE WHITE ALBUM PART 7.[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIffulfq7Hw&feature=related]YouTube - THE BEATLES THE WHITE ALBUM PART 8.[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN-YICwcQPk&feature=related]YouTube - Abbey Road Medley - The Beatles (STEREO)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ah5gAkna3jI]YouTube - Gin Blossoms - Hey Jealousy[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=px__SsVXX_0]YouTube - Because the Night - Patti Smith Group (1978 top 20 hit)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPankJ0TytY]YouTube - Pretenders - Middle of the Road (High Quality)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 17, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4CRkpBGQzU]YouTube - Joan Osborne - One Of Us[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 18, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHRFZFmEq9o]YouTube - Cowboy Junkies - Sweet Jane[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 18, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kimQ9ZGdCuE]YouTube - Indigo Girls I Don't Want to Talk About it[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 18, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPn0KFlbqX8]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - True Colors[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 18, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdQY7BusJNU&feature=channel]YouTube - Cyndi Lauper - Time After Time[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fv2kmFZTDeY]YouTube - Loreena McKennitt Never-ending Road[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 20, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beeyHC52O0I]YouTube - Talking Heads - Burning Down The House (12" Promo)[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (May 20, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> YouTube - Talking Heads - Burning Down The House (12" Promo)




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dlOlx1Mwu0]YouTube - tom jones burn down the house[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n12eKIQN1AU]YouTube - Miss California! Gay Marriage! Auto-Tune the News #2![/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 22, 2010)

YouTube - TomPettyVEVO's Channel


----------



## HUGGY (May 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TlBTPITo1I&feature=fvsr]YouTube - Tom Petty - You Don't Know How It Feels (Video Version)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab_IO-SlK5w]YouTube - Elvis Costello - (The Angels Wanna Wear My) Red Shoes [totp][/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcXC3qOL4sY]YouTube - I LOVE AN ANGEL LITTLE BILL AND THE BLUE NOTES[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VNx78SAq8M]YouTube - Dancing with Myself - Billy Idol[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AofzLsvTsM0&feature=related]YouTube - Billy Idol - White Wedding[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 23, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XYFJUP84lE]YouTube - Elvis Costello Hosts Letterman and Sings "What's So Funny 'Bout Peace Love & Understanding"[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hq1fpN1qWv8]YouTube - The Buckinghams - Kind Of A Drag[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 24, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toDvwCc52Lc]YouTube - You Baby By The Turtles[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 26, 2010)

Dailymotion - Wall of Voodoo - Mexican Radio - a Music video


----------



## HUGGY (May 27, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh-ACkYmdc4]YouTube - U2 One Live[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 27, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWwrhUX3iTM]YouTube - George Harrison (The beatles Here comes the sun)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 28, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znE6sA40lmY]YouTube - Culture Club - Karma Chameleon (Ledge Music Electro 80...[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 29, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzo8BQZp9tQ]YouTube - Heart - Mona Lisas & Mad Hatters (live in Seattle, 2002)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 29, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l59a2LTPr2w&feature=related]YouTube - Someday, Someway - Marshall Crenshaw[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 29, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCIEO__Vyic]YouTube - Steely Dan - Dirty Work[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 31, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=manxPVTLth8]YouTube - In the Air tonight LIVE- phil collins[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (May 31, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A&a=D8snaaMTiVM&playnext_from=ML]YouTube - Phil Collins "Against All Odds" Live Aid 1985 bumnote.com[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 1, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJpB_AEZf6U]YouTube - Bob Dylan - Knockin' On Heaven's Door[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Jun 1, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSTIqGeJ6d4&feature=fvsr]YouTube - i know a little - Lynyrd Skynyrd[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 25, 2010)

Seeing as how "The List" is in the shop for repairs I drug this ol thread up off the bench to play MY musical choices..enjoy!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsP9v5hZZ9c]YouTube - Journey - Lovin' Touchin' Squeezin[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 25, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw9ZojlOdfs&feature=related]YouTube - Journey - Faithfully[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 29, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSRxP24KLxQ]YouTube - There She Goes Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 29, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0NYKWLMgx0&ob=av3e]YouTube - Waiting On A Friend[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 29, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcCTKtyzaXc]YouTube - Gimme Shelter The Rolling Stones[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 30, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J4Z-Ec46Zk]YouTube - Nelly Furtado - Say it Right LIVE HD PARIS[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 31, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f7d5NvJj9s]YouTube - WIND ON THE WATER ~ GRAHAM NASH AND DAVID CROSBY ~ Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 6, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RqULUds4AU]YouTube - Go Now - Moody Blues[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J4Z-Ec46Zk]YouTube - Nelly Furtado - Say it Right LIVE HD PARIS[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijZRCIrTgQc]YouTube - R.E.M. - Everybody Hurts (Video)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TneAjKNHDN8]YouTube - R.E.M.-Man on the Moon[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmbQEQltOwM&feature=related]YouTube - "Hallelujah" by Rufus Wainwright (Irish performance)[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOdjXsd0UlA]YouTube - Papa Dee - The First Cut is The Deepest[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ihe9537_10o&feature=fvst]YouTube - many rivers to cross- joe cocker[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 7, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXh6wFhzN-8&NR=1]YouTube - Joe Cocker Everybody hurts[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 10, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J4Z-Ec46Zk]YouTube - Nelly Furtado - Say it Right LIVE HD PARIS[/ame]


----------



## California Girl (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks like Jeny dumped your ass, Huggy. Shame for you. 




Funny for the rest of us though.


----------



## Blagger (Sep 10, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmInifeZkzY]YouTube - Wallander - Anna Ternheim - Quiet Night[/ame]


----------



## Blagger (Sep 10, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xQe45qdv1c&a=GxdCwVVULXcy1y7VilbCs8IPAJ3F8Bn1&list=ML&playnext=1]YouTube - Mitchell Brothers Routine Check[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 10, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Looks like Jeny dumped your ass, Huggy. Shame for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



life's a cold tricky bitch


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 10, 2010)

Swagger said:


> YouTube - Mitchell Brothers Routine Check



the rap party is down the street


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 12, 2010)

This one was hard to find...  Any Van Morrison fans out there?  This will be a treat!



Tupelo Honey Video


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 15, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKYWOwWAguk]YouTube - Tracy Chapman - Talkin bout a revolution[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 15, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfqEisOIMJc&feature=related]YouTube - Tracy Chapman - Fast Car[/ame]


----------

